# Stress echo with doppler and color flow in the office



## mshelly87 (May 12, 2009)

Hello everyone I am having a problem with Medicare when I bill the 93351 in the office and add the 93320 93325 when our tech does doppler and color flow. I am billing it this way to all other insurance carries and they are paying but medicare says the primary procedure is not found so they pay the 93351 and don't pay the doppler and color flow. Anyone having the same problem?


----------



## jenbet25 (May 14, 2009)

*93351*

You may want to try going on NGS website and go to the LCD code listings. This is where you will find stress echo code 93351 and it tells you what dx you can or can not use when it comes to medicare. If dx is in dication, then you can use it.


----------

